# My Perfume Collection & Storage



## fiction_writer (Aug 6, 2012)

Since many of my posts relate to makeup and nail polish, I thought that it was time to introduce my perfume collection. I enjoy fragrances that are fruity and sweet with a hint of floral, and I store them on a vintage mirrored tray. I filmed a video to show you my fragrance collection and give you a bit of information on each perfume:


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

i love the antique looking thing your perfumes sit in  i have always had my eye out for one but never any luck !


----------

